# Ego Tripppppin ****....ners......



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

*** several magnitudes of blood pressure drop later I tried to edit the title***


So we had a garage lined up to hang our favorite finisher....and lined up....and lined up again....pushback, pushback, can't load,weekend,late load.....now all'asudden _we're _holding the job up.
Mind you we dropped a rear,gas tank and spring hangers _and_ reinstalled them during _our_ downtime. 
Tuesday...typical meet at the job at 8:30 (more like 8:75) and the smiley gladhanding ensues all around. The homeowner comes out with thimbles of Gatorade thereby purchasing our souls for all of eternity or until job is done how and when _he_ proclaims it to be.

Long story short we take a late lunch and on our way back my son gets a call that his less capable half has locked her car/house keys inside with my grandsons sitting in the car. Now I'm sure any self respecting business owner/Pop Pop would write that sh*t _right off _and continue back to the job.

We finally get back and get back on a roll when I get _tapped on the shoulder _and asked " WHO'S IN CHARGE?!?" I say I am which kicks off a rant about blown fuses and other things I couldn't hear thru the heartbeat in my ears. I explain to him we had to shut off (not blow) the _circuit breakers _(became popular in 1963 or so) so we could _hang the drywall behind them_ and would promptly turn them back on as soon as ( he gets out of the way and lets us) we hang that sheet.

I was informed by He Who Writes Our Check that said HO did not mind us working late to finish. We worked until 9:30 when I realized it was a little late to continue in a residential setting. I knock on the door and mention this and that we'd have maybe an hours work the next morning to which HO replies "SEE YA" and slams the door. 

We show up at a working mans hour of 7AM the next day and wrap up the last beam and section of ceiling. We even cooperate with the finisher/DCs partner running tape around us cuz when he's cool we're cool. 

This morning I get a call from the just-returned-from-vacation DC who doesn't _quite_ chew me out but makes a few statements that usually results in a parting of the ways. _But _this guy pays _awesomely_ so I keep most of my cool. Problem is that 75% of jobs in occupied homes result in _some_ form of Tattle/Bad Word/Personal Insult _even when they LOVE the hanging._ I can't blame the contractor for passing it along but WTF?!?? Getting sick of these Angies List/Self Proclaimed Experts who call professionals to come learn from their high caliber experience.

Maybe I'm just getting too old for the nonsense.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate lived in garages!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Maybe I'm just getting too old for the nonsense.


Your not too old yet E...It's the bull**** that's getting old!


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

What's it really matter if they're just going to mesh tape it all up right behind you?!?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

aschnit said:


> What's it really matter if they're just going to mesh tape it all up right behind you?!?


:blink: uh....well....matter to us anyways....what they do behind us doesn't nullify what we do. I hear alot of hating on mesh tape but these guys' work turns out top notch and very rarely a callback to fix anything. Is mesh _really _that horrible? Maybe it's the 90 they run on it...?...but it looks damn good when it's done. I wouldn't sweat a complaint from an interior stucco artist.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

mld said:


> I hate lived in garages!!!


It's even worse when they won't turn down the reruns of The Gong Show while they eat Grape Nuts with thier dentures loose. :thumbup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I love my GC's. They is more ******* than i will ever be. Half the time its me bailing them out. The other third of the time its me getting bailed out. 
Unlike on here where you get thrown under the bus for using mesh tape by other tradesmen, we stick up for eachother and smooth chit over best we can or make a phone call addressing the issue. No back stabbing allowed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

I call that type of homeowner a "first year foreman" or would it be more PC to say foreperson. DIY, HGTV etc. combined with the internet have screwed a lot of things up. 

Couple months ago a customer saw a bottle of dawn dish soap that I use for priming/lubing my Kodiak. He asked me what it was for, I told him, he then comes to me later and asks. " are you sure thats what you are using that for? Because I read that can be used to speed up the drying ,but by doing so you will weaken everything I'm paying you for! Blah blah blah. I just pointed to the dura bond , i like jerk, customers at times though, they make me appreciate when I'm working for a good one, lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sammy1979 said:


> I call that type of homeowner a "first year foreman" or would it be more PC to say foreperson. DIY, HGTV etc. combined with the internet have screwed a lot of things up.
> 
> Couple months ago a customer saw a bottle of dawn dish soap that I use for priming/lubing my Kodiak. He asked me what it was for, I told him, he then comes to me later and asks. " are you sure thats what you are using that for? Because I read that can be used to speed up the drying ,but by doing so you will weaken everything I'm paying you for! Blah blah blah. I just pointed to the dura bond , i like jerk, customers at times though, they make me appreciate when I'm working for a good one, lol


When Dealing with those ''people'' I ask them! Why am I here? Why did you call me to do this work? If you know more about this trade than me ? I don't see how I can help!

After that ...They pretty well leave me alone !


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> When Dealing with those ''people'' I ask them! Why am I here? Why did you call me to do this work? If you know more about this trade than me ? I don't see how I can help!
> 
> After that ...They pretty well leave me alone !


:thumbup: When I manage to remain calm I do this too. Sometimes they catch me off guard though. That's when my Italian/Irish lineage grabs the wheel


----------

